# Boss... still a good bet?



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

One option I have for a new plow on a smaller truck, chevy colorodo, is a 7'6" HTX straight plow.
This would be for one long steep driveway mostly.
Should this be a reliable quality plow, or should I be looking at other specific brands?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I think boss is on the top with there plows. That’s all I’ve owned though. That sums it up


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks you guys, you are giving me some confidence to get the boss htx-v plow


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

R&J Whitetails said:


> I think boss is on the top with there plows. That's all I've owned though. That sums it up


How do you feel about the quality of the EXT?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I’ve never looked at one but I wouldn’t think it would be any different than any other boss plow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> How do you feel about the quality of the EXT?


 Build/workmanship quality is very good.......
Product durability / longevity needs improvement which is being worked on.
Western Wideoots had issues in the early years release years too.
It's something that is to be expected when you release a Game Changer prematurely.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Build/workmanship quality is very good.......
> Product durability / longevity needs improvement which is being worked on.
> Western Wideoots had issues in the early years release years too.
> It's something that is to be expected when you release a Game Changer prematurely.


Is it really a game changer when DD had the same thing out for multiple years before Boss introduced theirs?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> A "Game changing" Turd?????.....Sure


took me a minute but i found it... LOL


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is it really a game changer when DD had the same thing out for multiple years before Boss introduced theirs?


Blizzard had the game changer, even after DD bought oot Blizzard they couldn't git it right. Boss did their own spin on an expandable plow and had failures in the field.
It's a part of product development and releasing to the monkeys too early.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

but you all like Boss' V plows?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ToyTruck said:


> but you all like Boss' V plows?


Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ToyTruck said:


> but you all like Boss' V plows?


Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Nothing wrong with those


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

We got a new dxt and it looks schweeeet


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

iceyman said:


> We got a new dxt and it looks schweeeet


They are, you should really like it. They're so easy on the truck, "A" frame and mount when tagged that hidden object covered with snow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with everything everybody above said. However I haven't seen an HTX with my own eyes, so I can't comment on their quality. Maybe it's just me, but I'm very skeptical of all half-ton specific plows. If I were you, I'd go to the dealership and compare one next to a "larger, commercial grade" plow, and see if they build quality looks similar.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> I agree with everything everybody above said. However I haven't seen an HTX with my own eyes, so I can't comment on their quality. Maybe it's just me, but I'm very skeptical of all half-ton specific plows. If I were you, I'd go to the dealership and compare one next to a "larger, commercial grade" plow, and see if they build quality looks similar.


 They gomer that bought my DXT just put a HTX Straight Blade on a F-150, other than having lighter gauge steel it appears to be a fully capable plow for most users and especially home owners.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> They gomer that bought my DXT just put a HTX Straight Blade on a F-150, other than having lighter gauge steel it appears to be a fully capable plow for most users and especially home owners.


There you go OP. The opinion from someone who's been doing this for awhile, and knows what a quality build looks like. And, I had forgotten that you only intend to use it on your own driveway, and not for commercial use. You should definitely be good to go in that case.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I appreciate the comments. I'm trying to setup a time to look over the plows at the dealers. I could still go with either the straight htx or the htx-v. Will try to get a feel for both and they do have the larger v plows as well so I'll try to compare the two Vs. Glad everyone is having good luck with Boss (except for that one plow EXT!)


----------

